# Fed up of having no money...



## KayBea

Im so fed up girls :cry:

i have noooo money at all & its getting me so down.

litterally after all my bills are paid each month & ive done a food shop i have £30 to spend on ourselves a month. 

this includes buying LOs clothes, my clothes, shoes, swimming, soft play etc etc.

Ive just had to ask my mum to buy LO some new shoes & lend me £50 to go to primark to buy LO some clothes as shes just had a growth spurt. i managed to get some 2nd hand bits & bobs but seriously she needed a whole new wardrobe.

to make it all worse i now need to buy all new stair gates as LO has figured out how to open them all :cry:

im constantly hungry because i dont eat, i cant afford to eat. :(

and to top it all off i hate this blomin flat, its private rented but lanlord does nothing. we have a fridge freezer but the freezer door is broken so we have no freezer, theres mould everywhere (LO now has athsma) im scared of being here because if her dad. ive got flamin debt collectors on my door asking for money because of him. the back door doesnt lock so anyone can just walk in.

trying so hard to get a council place but waiting list is 6 yrs :cry:


sorry for the rant xx


----------



## babycrazy1706

Omg that's so unsafe hun!!!! Can you move back in with your mum?? I'd be terrified sleeping with a door that doesn't lock!! So sorry for your situation. Big hugs!! Xx


----------



## Becky61

Oh honey.
Do you rent through a lettings agency/estate agent? Do you have a contract?
Your landlord should be obliged to fix the freezer and the back door. At least then you could make cheap batches of food to freeze and sleep soundly at night?
Your local to me :flower: What's your support network like?
:hugs:
x


----------



## KayBea

i rent through a letting agency.
tbh they are rubbish, they know about the problems yet still nothings been done. i need to find my contract & see what it says about repairs etc.

i had the freezer door selotaped on so it was still kind of usable if i turned it right up however LO must have turned it down lastnight (or i knocked it) and the whole thing defrosted over night. :(

my parents live about 15 miles away so im not totally alone iykwim? Theyve helped me loads since ex was arrested & kicked out. im on the council waiting list to be moved nearer to them but its a 6 yr wait.
xx


----------



## babycrazy1706

6 year wait is a joke!!
Hope your contract entitles you to some repairs!!! Xx


----------



## Becky61

If they are a reputable lettings agency, you should ring them with any repair jobs and they should get straight on it. Especially something as important as the lock on the back door, even more so in your circumstances by the sounds of it! If you moved out, your landlord would have to get those repairs done, in order to got someone to want to move in. Definitely give them a ring tomorrow when they open and put a bit of pressure on.
I rent privately and had some mould spores in my shower cubicle, they got a plumber in that week. Its not right to keep you waiting.
I am on the Hampshire Homechoice Scheme and bid weekly, I've also been told I will have a long wait of 3 years or so. I've been advised to use the bidding system and bid weekly even though there are 1000s of people in front of me. I guess it just shows your serious and keeps you on records.
I'm glad to hear you have family not too far away.
Chin up.
x


----------



## Dream.dream

That's terrible. I would agree with others that they have to the freezer and athe mold ! 

As for the no money I know its tough Ive been in the same place. I've basically had to work full time and go to school full time to be able to just afford our food rent power and my sons medication. Sometimes he's had to wait a couple weeks for new clothes and stuff because his dad doesn't pay his child support, and we've been on the list for subsidized hosing for 4 years and Even now with another on the way an my health conditions they consider me low priority 

I've started selling some art , crochet baby hats and sewing baby shower gift sets to make some extra cash , any way you could do something like that?


----------



## daneuse27

I'm sorry to hear about all this :hugs: You shouldn't have to live like that. The rental agency is OBLIGED to make those repairs happen, so I would call and nag them until they do. Maybe even look into reporting them if they continue to refuse, because that just isn't right. A small child should not be living in a place that unhealthy and unsafe :( Shame on them for ignoring your please. Don't let them anymore. You will be so much happier with a functional freezer and doors.


----------



## _Vicky_

The mould will be an environmental health issue if you phone them the. They will come an assess the property and send a notice to your landlord requesting the repairs are carried out - this isn't a polite request the landlord has to do it.

I'd definitely report it to environmental health xx


----------



## lovejoy

I second that, call environmental health. I've done that in the past when I had to keep going on a the landlord about leaking and rotting. I'm sure they can kick them up the bum about the door too. They seem to move pretty quickly once you go to environmental health lol.


----------



## wantanother83

I have had the same problems with the last house we lived in it was awful, damp leaks drafts my son got asthma from it. i had so many fights with the landlord over him not doin repairs or only half a job when he did fix stuf. i ended up having to envolve the envirmental health. they came out and made a list that the landlord had to fix. and it eventualy got me moved because they wernt doing the work. i would make a list of all the problems u need fixd take photos of the problems, send a leter to ur agent giving them x amount of days to fix things. after the times up get intouch with envirmental health. u have a right to live in a safe damp free home xx


----------



## monkee12

Oh no :( I really hope things improve for you soon *big hugs* x


----------



## babycrazy1706

Did things get any better hun? Xx


----------



## KayBea

Hiya, sorry havnt posted on here in AGES! things with the flat are improving.. slowly!!

The back door is now fixed YAY!!

i still dont have a freezer door though & the mould...

well shes been round to bleach it with some industrial mould killer stuff so we had to move out for 2 days as its really strong stuff & i didnt really want LO here with it. BUT she wont actually fix the bloody guttering which is causing the damp & mould! :dohh:

its litterally a 15 min job just to replace the bracket that the guttering sits on..


i still have a hole in the kitchen ceiling (upstairs kitchen sink pipes leaked & the ceiling caved in xmas eve 2010)

and now the bath has had it, the seal around the plug hole has gone. urghhhh. so now when im in the bath the water vanishes!

its actually really put me off ever private renting again :(

but environmental health are involved now & are kicking the landords butt to sort all the problems.
xx


----------



## daneuse27

Im glad you got Environmental health involved! I hope they make it clear to her that she NEEDS to fix these things. She cant expect you to live with a small child in a place like that. What a doofus. :dohh:

I hope things continue to improve :hugs: You and your daughter deserve to be safe, healthy and at peace.


----------



## KayBea

landlady is supposed to be coming round to jetwash our pathways this week as they are really slimey & slippery... really not what we need with winter coming. so we will see if that happens or not!
EH know about this too as its really dangerous under foot.

problem is the whole house (its a house split into 5 flats) is surrounded by huuuuge trees so nothing ever gets a chance to dry out as the sun cant get in iykwim?

i knew i shouldnt of moved in here but with LO due in 4 days back then i had no choice really :(


thanks for all the advice girls :)
will keep you updated. xx


----------



## loveme_x

About the money thing, cheer up for LO! Its always options out there for a better income, which usually 75% of the time involves some form of training/education. So if college wont work for you find a training program even if its alot of money you could always take out a loan to pay for the program and ofc pay the loan back once you've found a job within the field. There are always a better option. I barely make anything but im not paying bills either, but I took on the responsibility of paying for childcare which is half of my money everyweek so it leaves me hardly anything for gas and food. But to find better for me and my son in the long run im joining the navy.


----------



## babycrazy1706

glad things are slowly improving!!!!

so glad your door is fixed !! Xx


----------

